

Update on Internet Censorship in Iran - Tor Blog - cosgroveb
https://blog.torproject.org/blog/update-internet-censorship-iran

======
jdp23
The number of directly connecting Iranian Tor users in Iran has dropped from
10000 or so to virtually zero -- they've blacklisted all the known Tor nodes
and bridges. It's the latest twist in the arms race ...

"In a short few months, Iran has vastly improved the sophistication of their
censorship technologies. Right now, the best option is to use tor through open
socks/https proxies."

------
yogsototh
May the next level will be steganography.

------
alanh
Once again, consider where Iran is buying its networking equipment from.
Aren't Western companies directly at fault?

------
bigwally
A lot of Tor use is so people can connect to US websites that are blocked
"voluntarily" by US companies.

Google code, Sourceforge and many others block Iran.

------
samic
I'm in Iran and the only left way to access free internet is now UltraSurf!
government is banning every opportunity to access websites. some of banned
sites in Iran are: facebook, myspace, twitter, youtube, rapidshare, wordpress,
bbc, cnn, voa, thepiratebay and LOTS of other ones!! now you can imagine how
essential was having tor!

~~~
mahmud
Contact me privately and I will give you a VPN and unfettered access to the
net, IF you promise me not to get yourself in trouble.

Regards.

